# Yard Bridge, not Turntable.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this on an O scale layout at the North Platte train show today. Thought it was an interesting alternative to a turntable and would take up less space. He said(he works for UP) that there is one like it for real in western Nebraska.








YOu could forget about the switcher underneath and just roll it back and forth.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a transfer table with a hole in the center? Does the loco below control the bridge? 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the switcher below is attached to the bridge and moves it back and forth. Pretty hard to get it lined up with a remote control unit! He's thinking of changing it some with spring loaded pins.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

That is neat and could be a real space saver vs a turntable. I saw a video once of a club that had many ride on live steam trains and they used a slide like that to store the equipment. Also at the base of Mont Washington NH at the cog railway they have a similar slide mechanism. 
The track layout looks interesting.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mount Washington Cog railroad has used transfer tables for years. 
http://www.cog-railway.com/pic_properties.htm 
shows their transfer table:


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Transfer tables were quite common. Here is a short video of the restored transfer table at the massive old Southern Pacific shops in Sacramento California. The complex is now owned by the California State Railroad Museum. http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharkzfan/4611042292/


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I've seen many photos of transfer tables. But a transfer table powered by a locomotive below is a first for me. 
Ralph


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fellow MLS member, Dan Pantages has such a design of which I built one from...just got to put the deck on it.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

They had a big transfer table at the UP Omaha shops, it was on the north side of the diesel shops. 

Don


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I might just have to build one out of steel on day soon....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If one were to build a tranfer table using HO track , trucks, and a motor block would it look wrong?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The rails under a transfer table were spread out to carry the load. 

Would it look wrong? That's a judgement call and it's your Railroad..... 

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, the turntable by Dan is quite ingenious. I like how he powered the rails. When I build my turntable I will use his idea. Thanks!


----------

